# 7th Grade Football 09-23-14



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Went to watch my grandson (#5) play ball yesterday.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Great shots. Love it when the shots are close enough to show the look in their eyes.


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

Great shot of #5 coming around the end. You can see the determination in the face. Good Job.

Griz


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Good job Mike, Looks like you still have the touch.
I kinda miss shooting Friday night lights. I just might have to break out the gear and visit one of the Santa Fe Indians games.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Super Mike, great action. 

What was the formula????...Eyes; ball; and hands? You've got them all. richg99


----------

